# Well Finally Thought Why I Can't Lose Weight



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

In the past when I wanted to lose weight I did heavy on the Fruits, Vegetables and Protein. 

Last several years because of my health I can only eat Carbohydrates and Protein. And can't have much milk or Milk products.

Plus can't work on my Stomach because of a large Hernia.

I know just had to stop and think.

big rockpile


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Explain the difference in the first and second paragraph?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Skamp said:


> Explain the difference in the first and second paragraph?


Ok I can no longer have Greens because I'm now on Blood Thinners. I can't have Citrus Fruits because of Barrett's Esophagus.

Plus no Alcohol or Carbonated Drinks.

big rockpile


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

big rockpile said:


> Ok I can no longer have Greens because I'm now on Blood Thinners. I can't have Citrus Fruits because of Barrett's Esophagus.
> 
> Plus no Alcohol or Carbonated Drinks.
> 
> big rockpile


So, you traded one/many carbohydrate for another/more?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Skamp said:


> So, you traded one/many carbohydrate for another/more?


Ok really slow explain your question? I'm still taking in 1,000 less calories to maintain my weight a day but because it is Carbs I've not lost weight in 3 years.

I was working out with Weights 3 hours a week and doing 3 hours cardio a week. Since I found I now have Arthritis in my right Leg and Arm and my Spine I no longer do weights but do 7 hours Cardio a week. 

big rockpile


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

big rockpile said:


> In the past when I wanted to lose weight I did heavy on the Fruits, Vegetables and Protein.........



OK. First paragraph, fruits certatainly are high in carbs, in particular fructose. Many vegetables are high in carbs too. 


Clear?


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Have you considered doing a low carb diet? It is the only thing I can lose weight with


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nsoitgoes said:


> Have you considered doing a low carb diet? It is the only thing I can lose weight with


I'm going with what my Doctor and Trainer have for me. Basically they tell me not to worry about it because I'm very Healthy as far as Cholesterol, Heart rate and Blood Pressure. 

Plus I'm very active outside the Gym, doing more now than what I was.

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

You Mr need to go get your hernia repaired


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oregon1986 said:


> You Mr need to go get your hernia repaired


They won't touch it. As matter fact they won't operated on me unless it is really needed because I'm very high risk.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nsoitgoes said:


> Have you considered doing a low carb diet? It is the only thing I can lose weight with


Ok I looked at Low Carb Diets. Seems they push Green and I can't have anything Green.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is the DARK green veggies that have the vit K you are trying to avoid. If you replace the dark green veggies with celery and lettuce and such you should be fine.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

If you have a caloric deficit, you have to lose weight. I think most people, me included, probably estimate their "calories in" about 300 calories lower than it actually is. If your calories in show you should be losing weight then something is effecting your calories out. Maybe your meds. Why do you believe your calorie in shows you should be losing weight?

Exercising and being active has almost nothing to do with losing weight. Do you know that running a marathon burns less that 1 lb?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

If you are under a physicians care for other ongoing issues, why not ask him to refer to a registered dietician for a consult. Or maybe he can review your current diet.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> Ok I looked at Low Carb Diets. Seems they push Green and I can't have anything Green.


Some low carb vegetables that are not green:
cauliflower, red cabbage, red kale, yellow summer squash, spaghetti squash, eggplant & tomatoes in moderation, red, yellow & orange bell peppers, yellow/wax beans, mushrooms, the bottom half of scallions, radishes, radicchio, black olives, leeks & onions in moderation. 

I'm not sure what your particular problem with dairy is, but is it all dairy or mostly milk? Do you do better with cheese and butter over milk? How about goat cheese? 

Can you eat nuts and seeds?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Elffriend said:


> Some low carb vegetables that are not green:
> cauliflower, red cabbage, red kale, yellow summer squash, spaghetti squash, eggplant & tomatoes in moderation, red, yellow & orange bell peppers, yellow/wax beans, mushrooms, the bottom half of scallions, scallions, radicchio, black olives, leeks & onions in moderation.
> 
> I'm not sure what your particular problem with dairy is, but is it all dairy or mostly milk? Do you do better with cheese and butter over milk? How about goat cheese?
> ...


Can not have Tomatoes, can't have scallions, or leeks & onions. Thinking black olives are fattening, not sure. I can't eat nuts and seeds unless they are ground. Milk and Cheese gives me bunch of trouble.

I eat mostly Fish, Deer, Rice and Beans. As far as oils all I can have is Canola Oil all other makes me very sick.

Cabbage and Cauliflower make me sick. Bell Peppers make me sick.

I was told anything that tasted Good spit it out because I wasn't to have it. Yes no spices. No Salt or Pepper.

Don't know on Medication right now on Ranitidine, Warfarin and Norco.

Oh forgot started having most my trouble on weight after I had my Gall Bladder out if this makes a difference. My wife says it does because I was sick with it for so long.

big rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Can not have Tomatoes, can't have scallions, or leeks & onions. Thinking black olives are fattening, not sure. I can't eat nuts and seeds unless they are ground. Milk and Cheese gives me bunch of trouble.
> 
> I eat mostly Fish, Deer, Rice and Beans. As far as oils all I can have is Canola Oil all other makes me very sick.
> 
> ...


My 1st thought was you might need betaine hcl to supplement stomach acid and digestive enzymes to compensate for not having a gall bladder, but then I saw you are taking ranitidine which reduces stomach acid. That might explain why you have trouble with high fiber vegetables. An option might be to cure whatever is causing the stomach problems instead of masking it with ranitidine. Stomach problems are often from a lack of stomach acid, not too much. 

You really need someone that can help with your digestion problems. These foods should not make you sick. Cooking foods in a pressure cooker might help as it deactivates lectins which might be what is causing your problem with vegetables. A MD that practices Integrative Medicine might be a good place to start to figure out why foods are making you sick. They could also give you a plan to heal your gut.

Why are you taking ranitidine? Many doctors mistakenly prescribe it for low stomach acid. I know nothing about ulcers, but if it was for GERD, a good doctor might be able to heal the stomach and alleviate the problem. Try to find another doctor for your team that tries to heal rather than poison, burn, or cut. You are in a hole that keeps getting deeper and deeper and your current medical team is not helping you out of the hole. I'm not saying to fire your doctors, but to add one that might be able to heal some of your problems. 

The body wants to be in a healthy state. Simple things like breathing exercises and meditation might help. Daily walks in nature where you spend some times with your shoes off and grounding your body to the earth can help. Getting sun 3 times a day because light is what triggers hormones to be turned off and on, so early morning, mid day, and sunset all play a different role. Sun also increases your vitamin d, which is extremely important for health. Your limited diet is likely causing vitamin and mineral deficiencies. Cold is good. If it isn't dangerous for you, a daily cold shower would likely help. There are so many things that improve health that doctors never learned. 

The best exercise is done outside in natural light, not in a gym that uses florescent lights. Your bedroom should be completely dark at night, especially no blue lights. Actually, no blue light at all after sunset. Blue light at night screws up your circadian clock by signaling your body it is still day time. All of these are things your doctor doesn't tell you because he was never taught them. An integrative doctor, a naturopathic doctor, a doctor of Osteopathic Medicine, or a good chiropractor could help with natural things you should be doing, as well as guiding you to heal your gut.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I got a question---If I stop eating anything for say 1 week---would I loose some weight? Not asking if it would be unhealthy to do so---just plain yes or no answer if I Fasted for a week?

If the answer is yes, then another question---if I eat 1/2 per day of my norm---would I loose some weight?

Reason I am asking is for 20 weeks I eat the same kinds of foods, just less amount per day and I lost 50lbs---example--instead of a 12oz steak I eat a 6oz steak, 1 piece of garlic bread, instead of 3, a small baked potato. Instead of 12/15 pepsi's per day---just 1----some days none, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc.

I am just curious if eating less for some would not help to loose weight???


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm on ranitidine because of Barrett's Esophagus which was very close to Cancer at one time I was on much more Medication. One time they considered operating on my Hiatal Hernia but decided it would be too high risk.

We do a bunch of meditation and such mainly during YOGA and as far as being outside I am when the weather is good and I feel better, right now dealing with the Flu.

I was told to eat more because my body went into Starvation Mode but I can't eat as much as the program wanted. Oh the Diet has 56% Carbohydrates.

Before I could lose all the weight I wanted.

Oh I put on a bunch after I was operated on because the Surgeon told me not to do anything for a year. Two months later I went on a hunting trip with a Son in the Mountains, most time I took care of camp but I went scouting and did wrong this is why I now have a Hernia. This last time I was down from August until November and gained weight then. In past I have always been very active but last few months because of arthritis I can only do so much I have not went hunting or cut Firewood and can tell it. 

I have a Doctors appointment the 12th, he is the best and I can't find another for at least a year because of my pain.

big rockpile


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

we could likely have material issues to exchange, but your choice of iconography forbids it. Lose the flag.


----------



## michael2522 (Jan 3, 2017)

big rockpile said:


> In the past when I wanted to lose weight I did heavy on the Fruits, Vegetables and Protein.
> 
> Last several years because of my health I can only eat Carbohydrates and Protein. And can't have much milk or Milk products.
> 
> ...


My friend, we have been conditioned by the industrial farm conglomerates on what to eat based on the biggest profit margins....and has nothing to do with health. Eat fresh-eat local...the oligarchy will hate you....and who will big pharm abuse if you are not sick! Literally every packaged food on the supermarket shelves are packed with high frutose corn syrup. Corn is in everything and its a gold mine for the farm complex -subsidized...they litterally sell it cheaper than what it costs to grow it, and still make a profit (by the by, after NAFTA growers flooded Mexico with 100's of millions of kilos of cheap corn. Put 10 million farmers out of work, who all headed north looking to survive....maybe corn growers should pay for the wall) Japan did the same thing to the US with electronics....remember Zenith and Motorola and about a dozen others...just flood the market with artifically low prices and kill the competition. Its illegal in US, but we let Japan do it. Anyway, I am way off track. Cow milk has no place in the human diet. Eat a complex diet of different vegetables (different colors) whole grain brown rice, cut out the animal proteins, some fruit, drink lots of water. If you want to go on a real diet workout; juice vegetables and just drink that, all day everyday...and walk...check out "fat, sick and nearly dead" on Netflix. Good Luck!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

BRP, I'm not a big fan of zero carb, but there are some people who have done well with that on a ketogenic forum I frequent. Would it be worth considering, even for a short time, to give your body a chance to heal a bit? You need your protein and you need fat. But dump the carbs and the sugars. (Carbs basically turn to sugar when you digest them.) Maybe go zero carb for a short time and start adding in low carb veggies that you can handle. (?)


----------

